# Cruze Retrofit Headlights



## sirbuckets (Jul 12, 2013)

I finally finished my headlights this week and just put them in yesterday. I'm very happy with the results. So much better than stock.

RX350 bi-xenon projectors with Osram CBI bulbs which are 5000k. I don't have any output shots yet, but I do have pics of the headlights taken from my iPhone a few minutes ago. 









As you can see I still need to finish plastidipping the chrome fog bezel lol.





















Output shots...used iPhone, doesn't do it justice...

Cutoff


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice! Can't wait for night shots!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the night view, especially the cutoff line.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for doing it the right way OP! Looks great. Let's see night shots

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey so how did you open yours?

They look great. 

I can't decide between fxr s or the d2s 3.0 X lens. 

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Zach.K said:


> Hey so how did you open yours?
> 
> I'm jealous you beat me to it lol
> 
> ...




Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm with the others, looking forward to night shots, but they look awesome so far!
Wanna do mine? I'll pay cash.  haha


----------



## sirbuckets (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Don't worry I'll get those night shots up when it gets sometime in the next few days. And to open, I bought TYC replacement housings, and put them in the oven for 8 minutes at 225 degrees F to start. Then I'd pry a little, and when it'd cool down I'd put them back in and repeat.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

sirbuckets said:


> Thanks everyone! Don't worry I'll get those night shots up when it gets sometime in the next few days. And to open, I bought TYC replacement housings, and put them in the oven for 8 minutes at 225 degrees F to start. Then I'd pry a little, and when it'd cool down I'd put them back in and repeat.


any pics with DRL?


looks good with the chrome housings when I finish up thIS BBK Ill finish up my retrofit


----------



## sirbuckets (Jul 12, 2013)

Updated OP with output shots! Used my iPhone though, so they could be better but I hope that gives you guys a rough idea. Next time I'll get out a DSLR. Just need to look up good settings to best capture the light. Anyone good at photography?



SneakerFix said:


> any pics with DRL?
> 
> 
> looks good with the chrome housings when I finish up thIS BBK Ill finish up my retrofit



DRL is just the HIDs on at full strength. They're powered by a harness, so they're always at 100%. But I just turn off the auto control every time I start the car so the bulbs don't die prematurely.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

sirbuckets said:


> Updated OP with output shots! Used my iPhone though, so they could be better but I hope that gives you guys a rough idea. Next time I'll get out a DSLR. Just need to look up good settings to best capture the light. Anyone good at photography?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job on the retro Sir.

You can pop out the headlight switch and remove the spring that automatically brings them back to auto.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Welcome to the retrofitting world! Nice job keeping it simple and clean - not painting the chrome housing.


----------



## sirbuckets (Jul 12, 2013)

Mick said:


> Great job on the retro Sir.
> 
> You can pop out the headlight switch and remove the spring that automatically brings them back to auto.


Is it that easy to remove the spring without damaging anything?



giantsnation said:


> Welcome to the retrofitting world! Nice job keeping it simple and clean - not painting the chrome housing.


I thought about it but I very much like the chrome shroud on the chrome reflector. Thanks everyone. I'll get some better quality night shots some time in the near future.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Never done it but it's an easy process. Think giants posted it on another thread.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes its super easy and the best part is that the part itself (if you feel you did screw up) is only ~$20.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

sirbuckets said:


> DRL is just the HIDs on at full strength. They're powered by a harness, so they're always at 100%. But I just turn off the auto control every time I start the car so the bulbs don't die prematurely.


HIDs last a LOT longer than Halogen bulbs. This is an unnecessary precaution.

How did you mount the RX350 lenses? Did you glue them in? Screws? Strapping wire?


----------



## sirbuckets (Jul 12, 2013)

giantsnation said:


> Yes its super easy and the best part is that the part itself (if you feel you did screw up) is only ~$20.


Okay, I'll have to give that a try.



Danny5 said:


> HIDs last a LOT longer than Halogen bulbs. This is an unnecessary precaution.
> 
> How did you mount the RX350 lenses? Did you glue them in? Screws? Strapping wire?


I bolted them to the reflector. Springs over the bolts.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

sirbuckets said:


> Okay, I'll have to give that a try.
> 
> 
> 
> I bolted them to the reflector. Springs over the bolts.


Can you give a little more detail to how you mounted? 

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------

